# A humid night....and a few bass



## Buzzbait (Jul 15, 2019)

Went out to local lake sat night, arrived around late afternoon. Fishes till about 1030... Got eatten up bad with skeeters, soaking humidity. Picked up 4 bass...lost two at boat...all on topwater. Even two pickeral. Wasn't a bad night... And yes, I had on repel bug spray...seemed like it was encouraging the bugs to bite me even more!!!


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 15, 2019)

I once used those insect repellant bracelets. I was still getting bites so wasn't real confident. Then I removed one from my ankle. It was like the dinner bell rang and every mosquito in the neighborhood came in for a taste. Who knows. Maybe some of them are starting to like Deet. 

Anyway, glad you put fish in the boat. Top water fishing is exciting.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jul 16, 2019)

Those lil braclet deals arnt bad...at least I think they are. I forget to take mine... Won't do that again!!


----------



## Wallyc (Jul 17, 2019)

Deep woods off and an 18 volt Milwaukee cordless fan are the best I have found .


----------



## thedude (Jul 17, 2019)

Try a thermacell when the wind isn't blowing hard. And the lightweight pants that zip on half way down the leg. The academy brand ones are decent for the price. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

